
Ask HN: How to learn Java and Scala as Python Dev quickly (48 to 72 hours)? - ugenetics
Hi HN,
I know python good enough to write working programs. I haven&#x27;t had chance to work on functional programming or collections , but CRUD app, database interactions, ETL is kind of work I have done.<p>I want to learn Java and Scala. I am little familiar with Java such as basic concept of class, object, main function, compiling programs , I know about inheritance and polymorphism but not good enough to write programs.<p>I want to learn about Java and start writing workable programs. Where should I start? I want to be able to write workable programs in next 48 hours or I will be disappointed with myself with everything else going on.<p>Same goes for Scala. I started learning it from twitter tutorial but left in between. At this I only remember I used sbt for development.<p>I am 29 and I don&#x27;t know Java or Scala is such a shame.<p>Let me know if you know or have link to any good resources.<p>Thanks.
======
gamechangr
I'm a little confused. Are you asking how to learn Java in 72 hours or have
you been developing the last 3 years "mostly writing code in Java".

Your previous comments say that......(132 days ago).....

>"Beyond CRUD and ETL – How to Grow Professionally?

Since last 3 years I have been working with Big Data applications on Hadoop
platform mostly writing code in Java and using abstract language/platform such
as Pig, Spark , RedShift , Hive.">

~~~
ugenetics
Sorry, I was not clear. I want to learn java enough to write working code in
next 72 hours. I know python and how to write programs.

About my comment ( 132 days ago ) - I meant Python and not Java. It must have
been competing thoughts or something I was discussing with someone and wrote
incorrectly without proofreading.

~~~
gamechangr
That makes more sense (Python not Java) with the other technologies you
mentioned.

Writing "working code" in Java in 3 days is extremely ambitious, unless by
working code you mean some version of "Hello World."

There are solid developers (who if for some reason had no exposure to Java)
who would have trouble writing "working code" in three weeks. Again..if
working code was something commercial.

I guess it really matters how you define working code.

